

Yahoo Search Testing Google’s Search Results Design? - jfoster
http://searchengineland.com/yahoo-search-testing-googles-search-results-design-213107

======
mtmail
I used to work on Y!Search 10 years ago. Those A/B tests (actually multiple at
any given point) are always running. Fonts, colors, moving or removing
features, algorithm tweaking (e.g. the language/region boost for a Yahoo
France or Italy), green or blue links, full domain or truncated...

The tabs for selecting verticals (web,image,video, Yahoo has 10-15) moved from
the top to left and back several times during the years. I think it's notable
that the speed ("0.35 seconds") is back because that got optimized away a
while ago.

~~~
jfoster
This is a bit more than A/B testing fonts, colors, and so on, though. They
have almost completely replicated the look of Google, except with a Yahoo
logo.

It's an interesting catch-up technique. I assume they are not looking to copy
the UI in the long-term, but are looking to establish a baseline.

